# FS: 2017 Levo Comp 6 Fattie, XL, Gloss Candy Red / Hyper. Great deal $2950 firm



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

First come, first serve. Please pm or call me. 864-921-9900. UPGRADED Fox Kashima coated Factory rear shock. All literature, charger etc.. A few scratches only from transport. Pedals not included. Could possibly ship. Call, text or PM.

GRAB IT BEFORE IT HITS ALL THE WEBSITES AND MARKETPLACE. COMPARE TO EBAY $3300-3600. IT WON'T LAST LONG.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

How many cycles would you say are on the battery?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Very, very few. This was a parking lot demo bike that I purchased from a friend that owns a bike shop. The few scratches are from trailering with other bikes. It shows very nice and is rock solid. Not to mention the XL size barely gets chosen!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bike is SOLD. Thanks for looking.


----------

